# Way to go Chrisopher Perkins - Awesome



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

WAy to make the news..Congrats!!

http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/08/22/christopher-perkins-2013-canadian-archery-championships/


----------



## mag22 (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome topping Reo's record is impressive

Thought this was interesting ...

"Archery attracted a bigger television audience than basketball at the London 2012 Olympic"

“South Korea is the dominant country in
archery,” Mr. Perkins says. “They have been
putting together a compound bow team which,
in my mind, means they probably know
something we don’t about getting compound archery into the Olympics."


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats . Proud to be Canadian !
Glen


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks good on you!!
Great article also!
Keep up the great work out there!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice ,congrats bud


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Congrats Chris, keep shooting straight.:canada:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Great article! The comments below it are worth a chuckle though. About the only thing I could say is that the ignorance of the ill-informed and barely literate knows no bounds.


----------



## buttnbuck (Aug 6, 2013)

Congrats Chris.


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes. As a Canadian and a target archer, I am extremely proud of Chris and his achievements. I am absolutely excited about the prospects of compound archers being able to compete at the Olympic Games. Archery Canada posted the article on Facebook and almost immediately someone had posted that the comments at the bottom of the article were made by "haters." So, I immediately went to the article and found that the link to the comments was disabled. Having not read the comments, I would suspect they have something to do with Chris' comments about bow hunting. Chris' own words seem to paint archers as cold, calculating killers. I think that this is unfortunate.

As we all know, not all archers are bow hunters. As a target archer I do not hunt primarily because of the time commitment required. However, I will support any and all archers who do choose to bow hunt because I was raised in a hunting family and was taught by my dad and grand dad that hunting is important in maintaining healthy animal populations and besides, venison is pretty tasty. 

I think that its awesome that one of our own is getting press coverage like this but I think the nature of the article and what Chris was quoted as saying is very demeaning to the sport of target archery. I'm sure that Chris just didn't talk about bow hunting. The journalist should be ashamed of himself for painting archers in such light.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats Chris!
:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

SpiritArcher said:


> Yes. As a Canadian and a target archer, I am extremely proud of Chris and his achievements. I am absolutely excited about the prospects of compound archers being able to compete at the Olympic Games. Archery Canada posted the article on Facebook and almost immediately someone had posted that the comments at the bottom of the article were made by "haters." So, I immediately went to the article and found that the link to the comments was disabled. Having not read the comments, I would suspect they have something to do with Chris' comments about bow hunting. Chris' own words seem to paint archers as cold, calculating killers. I think that this is unfortunate.
> 
> As we all know, not all archers are bow hunters. As a target archer I do not hunt primarily because of the time commitment required. However, I will support any and all archers who do choose to bow hunt because I was raised in a hunting family and was taught by my dad and grand dad that hunting is important in maintaining healthy animal populations and besides, venison is pretty tasty.
> 
> I think that its awesome that one of our own is getting press coverage like this but I think the nature of the article and what Chris was quoted as saying is very demeaning to the sport of target archery. I'm sure that Chris just didn't talk about bow hunting. The journalist should be ashamed of himself for painting archers in such light.



I would just like to clear this up that the QUOTES that where written in this article DID NOT come from my mouth. I have taken further motions with this article and have had the comments below removed due to slander and harsh things. I just wanted to clear this up as i do not want people thinking that these words came from me. Yes i talked to the writer about the world record and that indeed i do bow hunt but how it was written did not come from what i had said. This writer had other intentions on the article and i will be getting to the bottom of this. Thanks


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Chris,

Thanks for clearing that up. Please don't think of my comments as a criticism of you. Like I said I support bow hunting and would do it myself if I had the time. I was just saying that the article didn't paint the sport in a very good light and I knew something didn't smell right. I was interviewed and misquoted in a previous National Post article about the resurgence of the sport because of popular culture so I had a feeling that something didn't smell right. I think you're absolutely right to go after the author and the paper.

Congrats on the world record by the way and give em hell at World's. I'll be cheering for you.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Its very sad that reporters will use others stories to askew and get their own agenda across...


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

I know i just wanted to clear it up. Like you said i have been misquoted. Thanks


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

If a vegitarian (sp?) wants to write publicly about his vegetable garden and his plans for a salad, how would that be any different? It was the comments that I'm glad are gone. The assumptions they were making were based on ignorance and stupidity. I can honestly say that I wish more people had Christopher's morals, dedication and ethics.


----------

